# Do Pigeon eyes change color?



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

One of Wisdoms eyes is now golden around the pupil while the other still has a dark grey color like both of his sisters eyes. They are Roller Pigeons (if that makes a dif). When we got them I could have sworn they both had two dark circles around thier pupils. 

So I am wondering if pigeon eyes can change color like newbord humans can?

Some other news. Both my pigeons where staying out over night regardless of not being fed before being allowed to fly. They did this the first two times I let them out to fly. So I grounded them..lol. They have spent the last month inside with me hand training them daily. Today I opened the flight door and put a very small amount of sunflower seeds out on the landing board to draw them outside. They stayed within eyesight and to my suprise came back in without coaxing just two hours later. I had cleaned the coop and went to make a tea and when I returned there they both were inside! I'll tell you this made me very very happy! I am not afraid they will get lost now. So much better to go to sleep at night knowing they are safe!

Does anyone know about eyes changing? It has been two weeks since I noticed the first one was different but no signs yet of any other changes.
I apreciate all the input I get though this forum. It is awesome to have a place to share, to learn, with others who love birds as much as my kids and I do. Thank you all for all you've taken the time to write.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Gille

Yes, as they mature, their eyes do change - well, at least ferals eyes do. They are gold/yellow at maturity. Some birds can have one eye one color and the other eye another color. We have a feral now (my avatar, Mr. Humphries) who has a gold eye and a dark brown eye.

This is a great site with many good, caring people as members.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

*Hmm...*

This thread is helpful for me as well, because I have a pigeon that was a feral baby(Now stays with in my loft) that is about 8-9 months old now and has two seperate eye colors. I've been wondering if her eyes will be the same color eventually. One has that gold/flame look and the other is bull eyed. Hm.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My pigeon has a bulls eye (Moccasin) one is bright yellow & the other is dark brown.

Here is an exsample of my roller pigeon Windspirit and how his eye's have changed.

I have also noticed roller pigeons seem to have more eye colour viriaty in there breed for some reason.


*Before.*










*After.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I think most pigeons eye color has some sort of changes to a degree from squab to adult depending on the breed and colors of the birds as well ...as with my tipplers they always start out darker and end up almost white but with my homers being mostly bull eyed they seem to always be dark all the way thru while others start out dark and end up that firey orange eye as they age


----------

